# ما هو بديل الزيت المعدنى الخفيف؟



## محمد حسن توكة (5 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد ان اتعرف على بديل ( ارخص للزيت ) المعدنى الخفيف ويؤدى نفس دوره او اقل ويكون نفس لونه الابيض او الشفاف 
وجزاكم الله وخير


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي محمد تحياتي
مع الاسف الشديد لا يوجد بدائل ارخص من الزيت المعدني حيث ان الزيوت البديلة هي زيوت تصنيعية تصنع من بعض مركبات الفوسفوراس وهي اغلى بكثير من الزيوت المعدنية 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 فبراير 2013)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخي محمد تحياتي
> مع الاسف الشديد لا يوجد بدائل ارخص من الزيت المعدني حيث ان الزيوت البديلة هي زيوت تصنيعية تصنع من بعض مركبات الفوسفوراس وهي اغلى بكثير من الزيوت المعدنية
> وبتوفيق الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحياتى لك اخى نبيل اتمنى من الله ان تكون بصحة جيدة 
تمام يا اساذ نبيل انا قولت اجرب زيت البرافين ايه رأى حضرتك ممكن تؤدى لنفس الاستخدام ولا لأ ؟
وايضا لى سؤال اخر اسف لكثرة طلباتى رمل السليكا (اكسيد السليكون) ايه البودرة اللى ممكن استخدمها كبديل ليها ؟
وشكرا لحضرتك وفى انتظار الاجابة ان شاء الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي محمد يعتمد الاستخدام لاي زيت على مجال الاستخدام لتحديد الامكانية
اما بخصوص السيليكا فهي ارخص مادة يمكن ان تستخدم ومتوفرة ولا اعلم اذا كان هناك بدائل لها للاستخدام في نفس المجال ويمكن ان يكون هناك بدائل مثل كربيد السيليكون وهو ايضا من مركبات السيليكا
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 فبراير 2013)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي محمد يعتمد الاستخدام لاي زيت على مجال الاستخدام لتحديد الامكانية
> اما بخصوص السيليكا فهي ارخص مادة يمكن ان تستخدم ومتوفرة ولا اعلم اذا كان هناك بدائل لها للاستخدام في نفس المجال ويمكن ان يكون هناك بدائل مثل كربيد السيليكون وهو ايضا من مركبات السيليكا
> وبتوفيق الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر اخى نبيل ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب وشكرا للمعلومات القيمة التى لا تقدر بأى ثمن


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

الله ينور عليكم معلومات مفيهاش لف ولا دوران ...
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسنات كل صاحب علم لايبخل لتعليمه


----------



## علاوي86 (2 أغسطس 2013)

الزيت المعدني هو زيت البرافين وهو رخيص نسبيا


----------

